# Jasper Ragdoll x Tiffanie 9 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Urgently Seeks Home
Jasper is looking for a new family, due to a sudden change in his owner's circumstances. He is a friendly, loving cat, with no known health problems. He is used to children and is gentle around them. Jaspar loves to sit up on his owner's shoulders and be carried around, such is his bond with humans.He is used to having access outside, but does not wander far or go out for very long. Jasper needs a family home, where he will receive the love and care he needs, with safe, outside access, well away from busy roads. For more detail about Jaspar, please click on the link here Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you feel you could give Jasper a loving home then please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home been found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

With great sadness I must report that Jasper a 10 year old Ragdoll X Tiffanie who has be in foster care with the UKRCC for the last 6 weeks was put to sleep at 8.15pm as he had lung cancer.It is even more sad as Jasper had a forever home lined up to go to 
My thoughts go out to his foster family and to his family to be at this very sad time.
Rest in peace dear Jasper you will be sadly missed by all who have been touched by your story.I take comfort in knowing that at least for the last 6 weeks of your life you got to know and feel the love and care that every cat should know in their life's.
Sleep tight sweetheart and rest in peace.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww im sitting hear with tears in my eyes what a sad story im so sorry for his would be owners he was a beautiful cat. R.I.P Jasper


----------

